# Finding a good gym



## TheThaiGuy23 (Dec 5, 2017)

Wolves' | Wolves' Den Training Center

I’m not sure how to tell a good Muay Thai gym from a bad one or anything. It’s the most affordable one around me and they also have BJJ. They seem like they know what their doing but I am too inexperienced to know 100%. 

They offered me to come check it out for free for one week, which I will. If someone can take a look at the website and let me know if they look like a real place with no bull. Please and thank you.


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 5, 2017)

I don’t know Muay Thai.  The only thing I know that they have there is wrestling.

That being said, a website can be an accurate description of what goes on, or it could be a bunch of fluff.  There’s genuinely only one way to tell for sure - go check out the school for yourself.  They’ve got a free one week trial, so take advantage of it.

Before you commit to it, check out the other schools in the area too.  You’ll get a better sense of if it’s the right place for you or not by comparing it to the competition.  What you need to focus on is if it’s the right place FOR YOU.  We might all say it’s great, but the teachers are people you’d never want to spend time around; or we may say they’re awful, but you easily relate to what the teacher’s doing.  Only one way to find out.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 6, 2017)

They have pro fighters which means they will have the skill set.

Just need to go down and see if they are nut jobs or not.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 6, 2017)

Websites are meant to make places look good that's the point of them you can only decide that when you're there and hey maybe it's a good place and you still don't like it. Some gyms just aren't a fit for certain people doesn't make them bad. Just go down and see what you think


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 6, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Websites are meant to make places look good that's the point of them you can only decide that when you're there and hey maybe it's a good place and you still don't like it. Some gyms just aren't a fit for certain people doesn't make them bad. Just go down and see what you think


To add to this, it could be world class Muay Thai training and the teaching style is right for you, but after an intro lesson you realize Muay Thai isn’t what you thought it was.  Happens all the time in MA, and well, pretty much everything.  My high school had a good wrestling coach and pretty competitive wrestling team.  A lot of people tried out the first few days each season.  Half the guys I played football with tried out.   My coach never cut anyone; enough people quit after realizing how hard it actually was.  A lot of them said “this just isn’t for me.”  We could respect that.  It wasn’t like the coach made it harder than usual just to get people to quit or anything.  

Only one way to find out.  I don’t think anyone is going to say the teachers’ credentials on that site scream McDojo.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 6, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> Only one way to find out.  I don’t think anyone is going to say the teachers’ credentials on that site scream McDojo.



This point should be emphasized for OP. A website can't tell you if something is good, but it can show you red flags saying to avoid the dojo. I didn't see any red flags.


----------



## drop bear (Dec 6, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> To add to this, it could be world class Muay Thai training and the teaching style is right for you, but after an intro lesson you realize Muay Thai isn’t what you thought it was.  Happens all the time in MA, and well, pretty much everything.  My high school had a good wrestling coach and pretty competitive wrestling team.  A lot of people tried out the first few days each season.  Half the guys I played football with tried out.   My coach never cut anyone; enough people quit after realizing how hard it actually was.  A lot of them said “this just isn’t for me.”  We could respect that.  It wasn’t like the coach made it harder than usual just to get people to quit or anything.
> 
> Only one way to find out.  I don’t think anyone is going to say the teachers’ credentials on that site scream McDojo.



A side note on this. Training is a lot more fun and satisfying if you are good at it. But is quite often not as effective.

So while you might walk out with a really good vibe after you have demolished everyone in the room. You are probably not progressing as well as if the training is hard and frustrating.

As my coach says you are not supposed to enjoy sparring.

So even if you are anderson silva they will stick a fresh guy in each round just to make your life a bit more miserable.


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 6, 2017)

JR 137 said:


> To add to this, it could be world class Muay Thai training and the teaching style is right for you, but after an intro lesson you realize Muay Thai isn’t what you thought it was.  Happens all the time in MA, and well, pretty much everything.  My high school had a good wrestling coach and pretty competitive wrestling team.  A lot of people tried out the first few days each season.  Half the guys I played football with tried out.   My coach never cut anyone; enough people quit after realizing how hard it actually was.  A lot of them said “this just isn’t for me.”  We could respect that.  It wasn’t like the coach made it harder than usual just to get people to quit or anything.
> 
> Only one way to find out.  I don’t think anyone is going to say the teachers’ credentials on that site scream McDojo.


Absoloutely I sometimes say to people maybe martial arts isn't for you when they tell me they're not enjoying it and can't get interested or motivated.  I don't mean that as an insult or me trying to be a dick. There's no shame in it not everyone's into the same stuff. Like football or rugby or tennis isn't for me it's just not who I am or what I'm into. If someone tells me that I wouldn't be insulted that's what life's about finding what you truly want out of it. How many times have we seen famous athletes in one sport transition to another and are much happier and successful because of it


----------



## JR 137 (Dec 6, 2017)

drop bear said:


> A side note on this. Training is a lot more fun and satisfying if you are good at it. But is quite often not as effective.
> 
> So while you might walk out with a really good vibe after you have demolished everyone in the room. You are probably not progressing as well as if the training is hard and frustrating.
> 
> ...


I agree.  However, I enjoy getting picked apart in sparring.  Last night, it was me and 3 about 16 year olds (the usual crew wasn’t around).  While I didn’t beat them down like I could have, I was a bit bored.  No one pushed me.

Some of my favorite classes were the ones where my former sensei destroyed me.  Not a thorough physical beating, but a technical clinic.  Afterwards, we’d be in the locker room saying “did you see what he hit me with tonight?”  It was like a competition in a way, when we talked about who got hit with cooler stuff.

My favorite classes now are Tuesday nights - there’s three 3rd dans, a 4th dan, and 4th kyu me.  I get schooled for an hour and a half.  Best and most fun classes for me.  And they love that I keep coming back for more and don’t back down.  And I get my share of good shots in too.  Hopefully they’re not lying to me when they say they’re not letting me hit them   They also say they don’t take every single opportunity to hit me, but they’re definitely picking me apart far more than anyone else near my rank.


----------



## Anarax (Dec 8, 2017)

TheThaiGuy23 said:


> Wolves' | Wolves' Den Training Center
> 
> I’m not sure how to tell a good Muay Thai gym from a bad one or anything. It’s the most affordable one around me and they also have BJJ. They seem like they know what their doing but I am too inexperienced to know 100%.
> 
> They offered me to come check it out for free for one week, which I will. If someone can take a look at the website and let me know if they look like a real place with no bull. Please and thank you.



Site looks legit. I like their statement. "THERE IS NO LOSING. YOU EITHER WIN OR YOU LEARN!"


----------



## JamesChompoo (Dec 14, 2017)

If you are learning new things and able to perfect yourself then you are on the right track. I would suggest to check out the training center of Yokkao.


----------

